# Beratungsbedarf (Kauf von Pumpe / Filter )



## Creature (22. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen ,



ich wollte in den nächsten Monaten eine Pump und Filteranlage für meinen Teich bauen. 

Der Teich hat 40 Quadratmeter und eine Durchschnittstiefe von ca 75cm. Mit Pflanzen würde ich auf ein Volumen auf 25.000 Liter schätzen.

Ich hatte vor für den Teich eine Ecomax O mit 13.000 L/H 130W zu besorgen. Es würde mich freuen , wenn ihr die Seite eines bei mir in der Nähe liegenden Händlers checken würdet , was ihr zu den Preisen sagt.

www.koi-kremer.de

Die Pumpe kostet mich dort 93€. 

Bei Obi wollte ich eine eckige Regentonne von ca. 210 Litern für 24,99€ holen und diese als Filter verwenden. Daher direkt die Frage , welches Filtermaterial am besten verwenden und sind die Preise bei dem genannten Händler dafür in Ordnung.

Außerdem sagte er mir , dass er die Pumpe mit einem 40mm Schlauch anschließen würde , ist das richtig so?

Bei welchem Händler kann ich ganz konkret eine Kiste kaufen die ich für einen Siebfilter verwenden kann? ( bitte keine Aussage wie " sowas kriegt man in jedem Baumarkt " sondern ganz genaue Angabe bitte)

Den Siebfilter wollte ich wie andere vor mir mit einem rotierenden Rasensprenger bestücken der von unten in regelmäßigen Intervallen das Sieb "beschießt" und somit verstopfungen verhindert.

EDIT: Wer Verbesserungsvorschläge hat , diese bitte direkt äußern. Vielleicht eine schwächere oder stärkere Pumpe besorgen? Gibt es die Regentonnen irgendwo günstiger?Gibt es was besseres als ne Regentonne?...


Es tut mir leid , dass mein Text etwas chaotisch geschrieben ist , ich hoffe ihr könnt trotzdem entziffern was ich mir vorstelle.


----------



## Nori (22. März 2012)

*AW: Beratungsbedarf (Kauf von Pumpe / Filter )*

Hallo,
diese Ecomax-Teile sind schon ok - ich würde mir, wenn es nur um die Filterpumpenfunktion geht das Geld gegenüber der O... sparen.
Abhängig vom Besatz und Förderhöhe würde ich die Pumpe nicht größer wählen - wenn dann gleich drastisch kleiner (also die 8500-er)
Nimm nicht die 210-er Tonnen sondern die 300-er - ich hab meine von Hornbach für unter 20,- € gekauft - ich weiss den aktuellen Preis allerdings nicht.
40mm Schlauch sind ok - 50mm sind besser (also ein 2" Schlauch) - an manchen Pumpen kann man auch 2" anschließen - wenn du dann einen Filter selberbaust ist es egal ob du dann 1,5" oder 2" Anschlüsse kaufst - vom Preis her gesehen.
Wenn 2" nicht geht dann ist aber 1,5" auch ok.
Man muss sich halt erstmal ein Konzept zurechtlegen wie der Filter aufgebaut sein soll - eventuell ist auch ein IBC-Filter ne Option.
Prinzipiell sollte dein Filter eine Vorabscheidung (z.B. Spaltsieb), eine mech. Reinigung (z.B. Matten oder Würfel) und eine Bioabteilung haben. Manche setzen auch komplett auf Plastik (__ Hel-X) nach der Vorabscheidung - ich mags nicht!
Also erstmal ein Konzept erstellen - welcher Besatz - wieviel Platz ist vorhanden - Preis....

Gruß Nori


----------



## frank69 (22. März 2012)

*AW: Beratungsbedarf (Kauf von Pumpe / Filter )*

Hallo,

Was willst Du mit einer 8500er Pumpe in einem 25m³ Teich?
Wenn Du noch Flow-Verluste durch die Schläuche hast kommen da gerade mal 4000lt/Std an.


MfG aus Thüringen
Frank


----------



## Nori (22. März 2012)

*AW: Beratungsbedarf (Kauf von Pumpe / Filter )*

Ich sagte kommt auf den Besatz an - wenn er nur ein paar Schwänzchen im Teich hat, braucht er mit Sicherheit keine hohe Umwälzrate - da reicht auch alle 3-4 Stunden das Volumen durch den Filter zu schicken!
Ansonsten reicht die 13000-er dicke - verstehe deine Verlustprognose nicht - wenn die Förderhöhe passt ist die mit Sicherheit nicht so hoch - deshalb auch der Verweis auf 2" Schläuche.

Ich hab ne 7500-er mit gut einem m Förderhöhe und das reicht mit dezenten Goldfischbesatz leicht aus!
Nicht immer nur nach den Faustregeln gehen wie Pumpenleistung = Volumen/2 ....

Gruß Nori


----------



## Creature (22. März 2012)

*AW: Beratungsbedarf (Kauf von Pumpe / Filter )*

Also der Teich ist besetzt mit 16 __ Moderlieschen , 8 Bitterlingen , 8 goldorfen , 8 blauorfen , 2 __ Muscheln und 6 Edelkrebsen. Der Teich ist an und für sich erstaunlich klar. Um nicht zu sagen , sehr klar. Ich vermute , dass der starke Pflanzenbewuchs recht gut filtert.

Jedoch weiß ich nicht wie sich das Wasser auf lange sicht verhält , da die Fische erst letztes Jahr eingezogen sind.

Ich hatte vor die Pumpe an der tiefsten Stelle des Teichs zu platzieren die so in 1,30m Tiefe liegt. Der Boden der Filtertonne würde auf ca 1,00-1,50m höhe über dem Wasserspiegel des Teichs liegen. Das Fass hat eine Höhe von ca. 1,30m wenn ich mich recht erinner. Also kommen wir von der Wasseroberfläche auf ca 2,5-2,8m höhe.

Ich hatte vor das Wasser vorher durch eine Kiste mit einem Bogensieb von 300my laufen zu lassen , dass in regelmäßigen Intervallen von einem darunter liegenden Rasensprenger gereinigt wird. Von dort aus soll es in die Tonne wo ich evtl. eine Matte und __ Hel-X reintun wolle. 

Das waren bisher nur meine Gedanken , daher habe ich das ganze ja hier reingeschrieben, da ich mir gut vorstellen kann, dass es verbesserungswürdig ist.


Danke für die schnellen Antworten


----------



## Nori (22. März 2012)

*AW: Beratungsbedarf (Kauf von Pumpe / Filter )*

Tja dann wird es wohl auf die 13000-er hinauslaufen - bei der Förderhöhe hat die 8500-er keinen Wert (ich dachte halt an die Stromkosten)
Ich hab ja meine Anlage ähnlich aufgebaut - allerdings hab ich nicht dein Volumen!
Ich hab die Tonne etwas im Boden versenkt und so komme ich mit gut einem m Förderhöhe aus.
Durch das Eingraben ist es schwierig einen Bodenablauf einzubauen - ich hab deshalb eine bodenabsaugende Schmutzwasserpumpe permanent in der Filtertonne, die ich bei Bedarf einschalten kann - wäre vielleicht auch für dich ne Option?
Ich denke du solltest dann schon von 2-3 Tonnen ausgehen - etwa so: Tonne 1) Bogensieb und mechanische Reinigung - Tonne 2) Bioabteilung (mit Biomedien) oder auch wenn du __ Hel-X verwenden willst: Tonne 2) bewegtes Hel-X und Tonne 3) ruhendes Hel-X.

Falls du auch noch einen UVC einsetzen willst sollte der vor dem Spaltsieb sein, damit gleich die Algenklumpen aus dem Wasserkreislauf geholt werden.

Gruß Nori


----------



## frank69 (22. März 2012)

*AW: Beratungsbedarf (Kauf von Pumpe / Filter )*

Moin,

Wenn es bei einem Mini-Besatz bleibt und reichlich Pflanzen wachsen kann das mit einer kleineren Pumpe funktionieren. Aber bleibt es dabei?
Dann richte ich doch meine Filter- und Pumpenanlage so aus das ich nicht am Limit bin.
Eine Pumpe mechanisch oder ggfs. elektrisch drosseln zu können ist eine Option, ebenso kann man die Filteranlage ein wenig "größer" gestalten um eventuell bei Besatzerhöhung nicht wieder was "dranbasteln" zu müssen.

Mal ehrlich wenn einen das Teichfieber packt strebt man eh nach Perfektion und da ist doch bei vielen Teichbesitzern "Lehrgeld" gezahlt worden.
Lieber etwas länger geplant und gelesen ggfs. etwas länger gespart damit man was Handfestes baut. So hat man viel weniger Ärger und vor allem "Freude am Teich".

MfG aus Thüringen
Frank


----------



## Creature (22. März 2012)

*AW: Beratungsbedarf (Kauf von Pumpe / Filter )*

Wie gesagt, die Pumpe wollte ich ohnehin sowieso mit 13.000 wählen. Weitere Tonnen kann ich ja modular noch hinzufügen ohne alles über den Haufen werfen zu müssen. Ich werde warscheinlich wirklich bei einer Kiste mit SiFi und einer Filtertonne bleiben. Wie gesagt , die Wasserqualität ist wie gesagt optisch sehr gut, man kann problemlos auf den Grund schauen.

Diese Wasserqualität ist seit Jahren *ungepumpt* gegeben. Und ich dachte ich könnte anteile an Schlamm und anderen Schwebstoffen noch weiter mindern


Der Besatz wird so bleiben ( von alleine wachsen ). Edelkrebse werde ich evtl weitere noch hinzukaufen.


----------



## RKurzhals (22. März 2012)

*AW: Beratungsbedarf (Kauf von Pumpe / Filter )*

Hallo Creature,
mit dem Schlamm kann ich Dich enttäuschen - er wird auch mit Umwälzung mehr! Ein Filter sammelt zwar viele Schwebstoffe heraus, und hilft wunderbar gegen auftreibende Algenteppiche (und den Dreck, den die Fische aufwühlen), aber das war's!
Du wirst mit Deinem Filter weiter klares Wasser haben, bei ausreichender Auslegung die Wasserwerte im Griff behalten - das wird er können. Deine Ideen hören sich gut an. Gib' einer 13000er Pumpe ausreichend Rohrdurchmesser (100 oder 2x75 im Zulauf, und min 2" auf der Druckseite, 100 im Auslauf), oder gehe auf die 8500er zurück. Das Gleiche empfehle ich für das Filtervolumen. Ein Siebfilter ist für beide Durchlaufmengen ausreichend, Du musst schon Oli's Dimensionen erreichen, um einen gespülten SiFi oder besser installieren zu müssen.


----------



## Joerg (23. März 2012)

*AW: Beratungsbedarf (Kauf von Pumpe / Filter )*

Hallo Creature,
die 13m³ Pumpe hat bei deinem Händler einen günstigen Preis und sollte reichen.

Die Pumpe sollte eine Schlauchtülle 20/25/32/38/50 mm haben. Ein 50mm Anschluss wäre daher anzuraten.
Wichtig ist die Schlauchtülle an der Stelle auch abzusägen. Ansonsten hat man eine Reduzierung, die nur Energie frisst.

Bei der Tonne würde ich bei deiner Planung eher eine 300L eckig nehmen und die soweit möglich eingraben. (Förderhöhe)
Dann Filterschwämme Grob und danach Mittel reinstellen. Das Schnittmuster dazu hab ich noch irgendwo. 
Die Matten passen in die konische Tonne gut rein und durch die Queranströmung (geringe Strömungsgeschwindigkeit) halten die viele Schwebstoffe zurück.
Reinigungsintervalle sind sehr human und die Matten lassen sich gut rausholen.


----------



## Creature (23. März 2012)

*AW: Beratungsbedarf (Kauf von Pumpe / Filter )*

Ich hatte vor ein paar Tagen mit einem Mitarbeiter von Kremer gesprochen, wenn ich mich recht entsinne , hat er mir gesagt,dass die Pumpe einen maximalen Anschlussdurchmesser von 40mm hat. 

Das ich die verjüngungsstücke abschneiden muss ist mir natürlich bekannt , trotzdem danke für den Hinweis.

Den SiFi werde ich erstmal ungespült lassen , jedoch unter dem Sieb ausreichend Platz lassen für einen eventuellen Spülkopf.

Weiß denn jemand wo ich mit Sicherheit eine geeignete günstige verschließbare Kiste herbekomme in der ich ein Sieb einbauen kann?

Woher bekomme ich eigentlich ein Sieb , der Kremer bietet 300my Filtersiebe an zu gaube ich 39€

Ich werde mich mal mit meiner Freundin beraten , ob  ich die Tonne nicht doch an eine andere Stelle stellen darf , wo die Förderhöhe nicht derartig hoch ist. Auf einbuddeln hab ich keine Lust , der Erdboden im Umkreis des Teiches ist sehr Steinhaltig.

Nochmal zu den Durchmessern. Die Pumpe kommt direkt ins Wasser und saugt durch ein grobes Filtersieb. Daher gibt es kein Zulaufrohr. An die Pumpe wollte ich dann 40mm Teichspiralschlauch anschließen und damit zum Siebfilter. Welche Durchmesser würdet ihr danach nehmen? Ist es günstiger Rohre zu nehmen oder auch dort mit Schlauch zu Arbeiten?

Ich werde übrigens an den SiFi sowie an die Filtertonne einen Überlauf montieren, sodass die Anlage auch mal eine Zeit unbeaufsichtigt sein kann ohne direkt meinen Teich leer zu pumpen



Greetz Creature


----------



## Nori (23. März 2012)

*AW: Beratungsbedarf (Kauf von Pumpe / Filter )*

Hallo Creature ¿ (Ironie),
man kann auch sofort nach dem Anschlussstutzen der Pumpe auf 50 mm adaptieren - ist halt ein höherer finanzieller Aufwand. 
Zum Sieb:
ich habs schon x-mal geschrieben: bitte einen Siebfilter nicht mit einem Compactsieve verwechseln - das Eine ist ein einfacher Sieb aus Edelstahl mit dem Nachteil, dass sich Biofilm schnell bildet und das CS ist ein hochwertiges Spaltsieb (wo das Sieb alleine schon ca. 100,- € kostet).
Der Auslauf des Siebs funktioniert in Schwerkraft - also nichts mit Schlauch - jetzt ist Querschnitt angesagt - mindestens DN 70 (wie am CS) - das sollte auch bei deiner Fördermenge reichen.
Dann gehts in die Filtertonne - von dort dann in die 2-te Tonne entweder mit DN 100 oder 2 mal DN 70.
Du kannst dir auch jeweils einen Überlauf installieren, der direkt in den Teich zurück geht (kannst auch 2 Überläufe zusammenfassen).

Gruß Nori


----------



## Creature (23. März 2012)

*AW: Beratungsbedarf (Kauf von Pumpe / Filter )*

Danke für die Maßangaben Nori. Was der Unterschied zwischen Spaltsieb und normalem Edelstahlsieb ist weiß ich natürlich. 

Um dem schnellen zusetzen des Siebes entgegen zu wirken , hatte ich ja vor evtl. einen Rasensprenger drunter zu installieren der in Intervallen das Sieb von unten her ein wenig freispült.


----------



## Nori (23. März 2012)

*AW: Beratungsbedarf (Kauf von Pumpe / Filter )*

Das Zusetzen kommt vom Biofilm - den bekommst du mit so einer Düse/Rasensprenger nicht weg.
Leg ein paar Euro drauf und hol dir den CS - da hast ein schönes, solides Gehäuse mit Deckel, der Überlauf ist integriert und du brauchst dir auch um die Haltbarkeit keine Sorgen machen - im Gegensatz zu irgendwelchen Plastikkübeln - das CS Gehäuse ist aus GFK.

Gruß Nori


----------



## muschtang (24. März 2012)

*AW: Beratungsbedarf (Kauf von Pumpe / Filter )*

Also ich hatte auch letztes Jahr eine solche Tonne als Filter installiert (210l, eckig). Diese sorgte für wunderbar klares Wasser bis auf 1,40 m Tiefe!

Hatte unten 4 Backsteine reingelegt, danach den Schlauch von oben durch ein Loch im Deckel einfach dazugelegt. Dann kamen 3 verschiedenporige, ca 10 cm Dicke Japanmatten drauf. Also erst Grob, dann Mittel, dann Fein. Darauf kamen wieder 4 Backsteine, und dann noch Lavasteine, ca 30 kg. Dann noch, lose im Wasser dümpelt, ca 50 schwarze Filtersteine. Dann setzte ich noch ein Gitter vor den Ablauf, damit die Filtersteine mir nicht den Abfluss verstopften. War top, zur Reinigung einfach mitm Kärcher ein Paar mal über die Matten, und gut ist! Pumpe hat 11000 liter Leistung!


----------



## Creature (26. März 2012)

*AW: Beratungsbedarf (Kauf von Pumpe / Filter )*

@ Muschtang , danke für die Info. Hört sich nach einer guten Strukturierung des Filters an.

@Nori , was für einen Filter würdest du denn vorschlagen? Hättest du einen Link für mich? Ich finde nämlich nur welche so ab 250€ aufwärts.


----------



## michor (26. März 2012)

*AW: Beratungsbedarf (Kauf von Pumpe / Filter )*

Hallo,
die gute Qualität des CompactSieve kann ich seit vergangenem Wochenende bestätigen. Echt ein massives Gehäuse und insgesamt eine gute Verarbeitung.
Ich habe das Teil bei www.kois.de bestellt für ca. 195,- Euro inkl. Versand....etwas günstigeres habe ich nicht gefunden!


----------



## RKurzhals (26. März 2012)

*AW: Beratungsbedarf (Kauf von Pumpe / Filter )*

Hallo Michael,
dann bin ich ja mal gespannt, wie Deine Erfahrungen mit dem Compactsieve sind!
Auch ein einfacher SiFi läuft. Bei mir hatte ich um die aktuelle Jahreszeit ein wenig Stress gehabt (früh und abends leeren, damit er nicht überläuft), danach lief er ohne Probleme auch mehrere Tage durch.
Die Sache mit dem Biofilm kann ich nicht bestätigen. Bei mir hat sich zahlreiches Getier am Filter angesiedelt, und das Sieb war immer frei. (Vieleicht passiert das erst nach mehreren Jahren?) Der Rand war aus Alu (das könnte eine Rolle gespielt haben), und an diesem setzten sich zudem noch Süsswasserschwämme fest. Ein wahrer "Bio-SiFi"! Eine sehr abgekürzte Baubeschreibung habe ich eingestellt. Die Kisten (Auer - Box) findet man in den Baumärkten, wo die Preisschilder nicht lärmen ... . Man kann auch PVC-Platten verkleben - bei dem Preissprung würde ich dann wohl doch ein Compactsieve kaufen.


----------



## Creature (28. März 2012)

*AW: Beratungsbedarf (Kauf von Pumpe / Filter )*

Halloooooo Leute,


diese Woche wird es soweit sein und ich werde mir mein Equipment kaufen. Daher noch ein paar Fragen. 

1. Ich könnte das ganze in eine Vertiefung direkt neben dem Teich stellen , sodass das Compactsieve komplett über dem Wasserniveau steht und darunter die Filtertonne nur mit der Oberkante (Ablauf) über dem Wasserniveau steht. So sollte ich doch die best mögliche Wassermenge erreichen , oder?

2. Wie würdet ihr die Tonne aufbauen? Muschtangs Beschreibung hört sich sehr gut an , jedoch denke ich brauche ich die Japanmatten doch nicht sofern ich den CS vor der Tonne hab oder? Mal abgesehen davon , dass die Japanmatten sehr teuer sind. Was wäre die Lösung mit dem besten Preis Leistungsverhältnis


----------



## Nori (28. März 2012)

*AW: Beratungsbedarf (Kauf von Pumpe / Filter )*

Ich hab ja nach meiner Tonne noch ne separate Bio-Stufe - du möchtest aber alles in eine Tonne integrieren?
1) du solltest eine bodenabsaugende Schmutzwasserpumpe mit fest einbauen - ne eingegrabene Tonne kann nicht über Schieber entleert werden (Schmutzablauf)
2) also die Leitung vom CS bis kurz über den Tonnenboden führen - unten quasi um die Pumpe (die ganz unten auf dem Tonnenboden stht) herum einen Medienträger mit kurzen Distanzen zum Tonnenboden (das ist deine Schmutzabscheidung)
3)eine PPI 10 Matte (5 cm stark), dann als Abstandshalter dünne gelbe Drainagerohrstücke mit Baulänge wie es die Tonne zulässt (50 oder 80 mm Querschnitt) reinlegen, dann ne PPI 20 und dann wieder Rohrstücke und dann ne PPI 30 - feiner würde ich nicht gehen.
dann nochmal Rohre (wenn es der Platz zulässt) und ein abschließender Medienträger.(kann auch wenn nötig ein Plasterstein zum Beschweren eingesetzt werden. (auf diesen Drainagerohren setzen sich auch sehr schön Bakterien ab, da die eine große Oberfläche haben - wenn du Lust hast,kannst auch noch Bürsten in die Rohre schieben, dann solltest du allerdings den 100-er Querschnitt nehmen)
 Du bist mittlerweile auf ca 45-50 cm Höhe angekommen
4) jetzt kommt die Biostufe:
In großen Säcken kannst entweder __ Hel-X oder andere Biomedien platzieren oben auf dann entweder ein feines Gitter oder wieder ein Medienträger.
Ablauf dann am oberen Tonnenrand - ich schätze mit 2xDN70 oder einmal DN 100.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Creature (28. März 2012)

*AW: Beratungsbedarf (Kauf von Pumpe / Filter )*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Die das ganze Equipment wäre nicht eingebuddelt , neben dem Teich geht es an einer Seite sozusagen einen Hang von ca.1,50m runter. Das heißt alles steht frei und ich kann auch einen Bodenablauf einsetzen.

Wie funktionieren eigentlich die Flansche? Haben die innen eine Gummilippe und man steckt das Rohr rein oder steckt man das Rohr drüber?

PPL matten sind Schaumstoff Filtermatten oder?


----------



## Nori (28. März 2012)

*AW: Beratungsbedarf (Kauf von Pumpe / Filter )*

Hallo ,
das sind spezielle Filterschaummatten (ohne Giftstoffe) in verschiedenen Durchlässigkeiten (PPI 10 = grob, PPI 20 = mittel, PPI 30 = fein).
Ich hab den Tonneneingang durch den Deckel geführt.
Ich hab als Ausgang schraubbare Anschlüsse - die sind aber für Schläuche (ich verlass die Tonne mit 2 x DN 50).
Mit Flanschen kenn ich mich nicht so gut aus - ich denke da wird die Innen-und Außenseite miteinander verschraubt (etwas Spezialsilikon aufbringen) - der Übergang muss aber dann in den Flansch eingeklebt werden (ein kurzes Stück von diesen schwarzen Rohren). Auf dieses Rohrstück kannst du dann erst die grauen Baumarktrohre aufstecken - direkt so ein graues auf den Flansch geht nicht.

Gruß Nori.


----------



## Stoer (28. März 2012)

*AW: Beratungsbedarf (Kauf von Pumpe / Filter )*

Ich wundere mich ,dass Ihr für einen 25000 l Teich eine 13000 Pumpe als ausreichend anseht.
Ich hätte bei diese Teichgröße eine stärkere Pumpe eingesetzt.
Als Faustformel galt doch immer, dass der Teich alle 1 bis 2 h einmal umgewälzt werden sollte.
Habe ich da was falsch verstanden ? 
Pumpe für 98 €- da hätte ich auch so meine Bedenken !


----------



## Nori (28. März 2012)

*AW: Beratungsbedarf (Kauf von Pumpe / Filter )*

Wurde auf der ersten Seite alles gesagt - warum sollte die Pumpe nicht funktionieren - mein alter Corsa lief 400000 Km ohne Probleme der 7-er BMW meines Nachbarn steht alle paar Wochen beim Freundlichen.....

Gruß Nori


----------



## Joerg (28. März 2012)

*AW: Beratungsbedarf (Kauf von Pumpe / Filter )*

Nori,
für die biologische Filterleistung ist das sicher ausreichend.
Die Anzahl an Schwebstoffen im Wasser nimmt aber ab, wenn eine höhere Umwälzung stattfindet.
Ist also eine Frage der Ansprüche.


----------



## Creature (28. März 2012)

*AW: Beratungsbedarf (Kauf von Pumpe / Filter )*

Habe eben die Pumpe gekauft, 40mm Schlauch, die eckige Regentonne, HT Rohre und Flansche. Jetzt bestell ich die Filtermaterialien

EDIT: Sowie den Compact Sieve II


----------



## Nori (29. März 2012)

*AW: Beratungsbedarf (Kauf von Pumpe / Filter )*

Man muss halt im Rahmen dessen, was die Leute bereit sind zu investieren (und wollen), das Beste daraus machen.
Ich würde bei 30.000 Litern nie eine Ein-Tonnen-Lösung realisieren - allerdings könnte es auf Grund des Besatzes durchaus funktionieren (auch wenn ich zumindest auf 2 Tonnen + Vorfilter aufgebaut hätte!)
Wenn jemand auf so eine Lösung aus ist, dann nützt es wenig von Trommlern oder Vliesern zu erzählen - da muss man schon ein schmerzfreier Teichfreak sein - der Normalo wendet sich unverstanden ab wenn man Beträge jenseits der 3000 €  für einen Filter anspricht! 

Gruß Nori


----------



## Joerg (29. März 2012)

*AW: Beratungsbedarf (Kauf von Pumpe / Filter )*

Nori,
da hast du mit deiner Aussage sicher Recht.
Wenn man dann noch oft liest, kauf eine Regentonne und alles wird gut, muss man irgendwann schmerzfrei werden. 
Man muss auch Usern zugestehen erst mal schmerzhafte Erfahrungen selber zu machen.


----------



## Creature (29. März 2012)

*AW: Beratungsbedarf (Kauf von Pumpe / Filter )*

@ Nori und Joerg , ich habt ja vollkommen recht. Ich kann sehr gut verstehen , warum man derartig viel Geld ausgibt für einen Teich.... nur ich hab es aktuell einfach nicht.

Glaubt mir , ich bin der erste der zum Baumarkt fährt und sich Rohre und alles kauft um evtl. auch was selber zu bauen. Ich bin gelernter Elektroniker für Geräte und Systeme , mein Bruder ist Maschinenbautechniker .... diverse Freunde sind Verfahrensmechaniker für Kunststoff und Kautchuk .... andere sind Industrie Mechaniker.

Also was das selber Bauen angeht, habe ich alles an Personal an der Hand was ich brauche. Ich weiß auch ganz genau, dass ein Trommler vielfach effektiver ist als ein normaler Siebfilter. 

Wie gesagt, das Budget spielt die Musik. Muss diesen Monat noch einiges anderes anschaffen.


----------



## Nori (29. März 2012)

*AW: Beratungsbedarf (Kauf von Pumpe / Filter )*

Da hast du mich etwas missverstanden - egal.
Du kannst es ja mit der einen Tonne versuchen und wenn es nicht ausreicht ist rel. schnell ne 2-te dazugestellt und verbunden.
Solange ich mit derartiger Technik auskomme ist mir das Geld für einen Vlies-oder Trommelfilter auch zu Schade. Da setzt halt jeder andere Prioritäten ....

Gruß Nori


----------



## Joerg (29. März 2012)

*AW: Beratungsbedarf (Kauf von Pumpe / Filter )*

Creature,
du hast ja eigentlich auch keinen so hohen Filterbedarf. Der Teich ist aktuell mäßig besetzt.
Probiere halt aus, ob der Filter deinen Ansprüchen gerecht wird. 
Es gibt keine allgemeingültige Empfehlung, sondern nur ein Filter der zum Teich und dem Besitzer passt. 

Für mich gehört das jährliche Optimieren an dem Filter auch zum Hobby.


----------



## Creature (30. März 2012)

*AW: Beratungsbedarf (Kauf von Pumpe / Filter )*

Sehr geehrte(r) Martin ......., 

vielen Dank für Ihre Bestellung Nr.......

Wir haben gute Neuigkeiten für Sie, Ihre Bestellung - bei uns eingegangen am 28.03.2012 19:35:08 - wurde vor wenigen Augenblicken nach Hennef versandt, die Rechnung bzw. der Lieferschein mit der Nr. ........ vom 29.03.2012 10:47:19 liegt dem Paket bei. Ihr Paket wurde an unseren Versanddienstleister am 29.03.2012 11:50:32 übergeben und trifft sicherlich jetzt schon bald bei Ihnen ein!


----------



## Creature (4. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Beratungsbedarf (Kauf von Pumpe / Filter )*

So Leute , ich möchte euch vielmals für die Beratung danken. Das Aufbauen der Filteranlage hat wunderbar funktioniert. Das Wasser ist wunderbar klar geworden. Jetzt kann ich mich auch richtig ans reinigen des Teiches begeben da ein großer Teil der aufgewirbelten Schmutzpartikel in die Pumpe gesogen wird.

Von nun an wird meine Filteranlage in meinem Teichbericht beschrieben daher kann dieser Thread hier geschlossen werden.

Wie schon zu Anfang gesagt , vielen Dank für die Beratung. Bilder folgen im Bericht

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=372971#post372971


----------

